# Help finding Boots/opinions on DC



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

youre going to need to try on boots to see which will fit the best. different companies have different fits so DC might not be right for you. 
i picked up a pair of DC Scouts w/Boa laces today. they were $170 which i guess is out of your price range. they have a very cushy liner and fit a slim foot very well.

about the 3 hole disc: email burton and the company of bindings you have. one of them should be able to send you free discs.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

yah dc boots are definetly slim, i tried them on at my shop, i think they were the dc park boots, and it really hurt my foot i would suggest trying them on as stated above. if not then try to buy them from a place with a good return policy cause theres a chance they won't fit


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

i recently went to the shop and bought some new boots. out of the ten i tried on, i liked the dc journeys the best. super comfy, nice lacing system, and some crazy nasa temperature regulation stuff in the liner. you might also want to check out the forum tweaker boot, that one felt really nice too. just go to your shop and try some on.


----------

